# Halloween at MAC...



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is my Halloween work  FOTD... 

I painted this on with my 211 brush and pigments used wet. The only part that is e/s is the brown on and around my eye lid. I made the "seeds" with Liquidlast Liner. I am wearing top and bottom lashes, and yes I have 2 sets of lashes on the top lashline...funny story...

I put #2 lashes on the top but they weren't thick enough and noticeable enough...so I put on a set of #6 lashes on top of the #2s bc I didn't want to have to take them off and redo the liner... I know, I am super lazy!

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/CIMG7636.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/CIMG7635.jpg


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

lovely flower...... looks great


----------



## saritalaa (Nov 1, 2006)

i love how you did the texture of the middle of the flower


----------



## tablet (Nov 1, 2006)

What is the lipstick/gloss you are wearing?? And how did you make the petals so stunningly shimmery!?!?

You look DIVINE!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saritalaa* 

 
_i love how you did the texture of the middle of the flower_

 
Thanks!  It is Liquidlast Liner!  It was wayyy easier than I was thinking too...


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tablet* 

 
_What is the lipstick/gloss you are wearing?? And how did you make the petals so stunningly shimmery!?!?

You look DIVINE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am wearing Jest Lipstick with I THINK Chicory Liner.  The petals are basically just wet Pigment so they get SHINY when wet!!  Try it out sometime!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 1, 2006)

*wants to work at MAC* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look amazing and so happy!


----------



## kattpl (Nov 1, 2006)

LOVE IT!!!!!

Kath


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 1, 2006)

very pretty and your brows are perfect


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2006)

You look great...that lip color looks good on you


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 1, 2006)

that's fricken amazing!! I loovvee it!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 1, 2006)

that's so cute


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 1, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Nov 1, 2006)

Beautiful! Very creative.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2006)

Lovely work!  Thanks


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 1, 2006)

That is sooo beautiful! I can't draw a sunflower on paper, let alone one across my face. It looks great!!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow how awesome you look great!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  Thankfully it turned out well, and I didn't put a base under the wet pigments and they still stayed perfect on my semi-oily skin all day!


----------



## Pink Lady (Nov 2, 2006)

Excellent job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks really nice.


----------



## noteventherain (Nov 3, 2006)

this is so pretty!  Isn't it difficult (aka annoying and time-consuming lol) to set one pair of lashes on top of another?


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_this is so pretty!  Isn't it difficult (aka annoying and time-consuming lol) to set one pair of lashes on top of another?_

 
Actually no...  I just put it over the others the same way that I would put a pair over my own lashes.  It took about 2 min for the whole thing, it is more annoying when 2 pairs are on bc your eyelid FEELS really heavy.


----------



## KJam (Nov 5, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 5, 2006)

frickin kick ass! that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ur so pretty


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

